# Most memorable Day



## Ina (Aug 16, 2014)

What is the most memorable day you've had, aside from marriage, and the birth of your children. Did it change you in anyway? Did it change your life, and if so how. :magnify: :wave:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 16, 2014)

Two memorable days: the day my son died at age 41, November 30, 2003, and the day my husband died, January 17, 2009.

My life changed forever with each of those deaths and not in a good way.


----------



## Ina (Aug 16, 2014)

Georgia, This I understand. I can't get past August 12th. without a few days of depression, and more than likely February 15th. Will be the same. :bighug:


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2014)

The most memorable day for me was when my mother took her own life when I was 18 years old, leaving me to raise and protect my younger siblings while engulfed in utter grief!

Yes it changed my life completely in every way possible, but I'd need a whole page to write how and why.. 

((hugs))) to both of  you Ina and Georgia!


----------



## Ina (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh Holly, I so sorry you were forced to grow up so suddenly. I hope your family realized the sacrifices you made for them. :bighug:


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 16, 2014)

Isn't itt sad, that people's most memorable day is a tragic happening?

I am going for something happier....re-meeting my 2nd husband 36 years after 1st meeting him....


----------



## Bee (Aug 16, 2014)

I was the chairperson of a local political party, we were holding our first dinner and dance and I had to make my first ever public speech, our guest of honour was a well known war correspondent and politician in England, (Martin Bell), my eldest son helped me write my speech from notes I gave him and on the night Martin could see I was nervous and kept ploughing me with drinks, the time came when I was introduced, I got up, sailed through my speech with no problems even managed to throw in a few ad libs and at the end received a standing ovation from all the guests.


----------



## Ina (Aug 16, 2014)

Vivjen, My most memorable day is a little bit like yours. Michael and I split up five years after we met. We both went on with our seperate lives with no contact for 9 years. Then my mother set me up with my first blind date, and she told me the date had made reservations at a very classy restaurant. She told me it would be rude of me not to go.

Yep, you guessed it, it was Michael. After all the anger I had been carrying around about him, I was very shocked that I knew in 3 seconds that I still loved him. We have not spent one day apart since.:hit::kiss-tongue::hatoff:


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2014)

Ina said:


> Vivjen, My most memorable day is a little bit like yours. Michael and I split up five years after we met. We both went on with our seperate lives with no contact for 9 years. Then my mother set me up with my first blind date, and she told me the date had made reservations at a very classy restaurant. She told me it would be rude of me not to go.
> 
> Yep, you guessed it, it was Michael. After all the anger I had been carrying around about him, I was very shocked that I knew in 3 seconds that I still loved him. We have not spent one day apart since.:hit::kiss-tongue::hatoff:




awwww now that really is a romantic story.... how lovely.


----------



## Ina (Aug 17, 2014)

Bee, I can see how giving a public speech would be a accomplishment, and could build your confidence for the future. Did you go further into politics? :cool1:


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 17, 2014)

I  was a little worried when you said Martin Bell was plying you with drinks, Bee; I thought you might have overdone it!


----------



## Bee (Aug 17, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I  was a little worried when you said Martin Bell was plying you with drinks, Bee; I thought you might have overdone it!



I'll pass no further comment.:bigwink:
:lofl:

Mind Martin Bell is good company at a dinner dance.


----------



## Bee (Aug 17, 2014)

Ina said:


> Bee, I can see how giving a public speech would be a accomplishment, and could build your confidence for the future. Did you go further into politics? :cool1:



No Ina, I was quite happy in the position I held and helping with the local community and going door to door campaigning for any local elections coming up.


----------



## Pam (Aug 17, 2014)

One of my most memorable days was in the early 1960s when my dad drove mam and I to the beach in winter. Another family were further down the beach and I could see they had a little fire going. After a few minutes, a man came over, gave my dad a cup of thick, black coffee and invited my mam and I to join him and his family for coffee. We went over, sat down on rugs which they spread out for us, we had several cups of coffee while they sang songs to us and then it was our turn to sing some songs for them. 

This was in a Middle Eastern country and the hospitality we received from that Arab family made it a most memorable day.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2014)

Pam said:


> One of my most memorable days was in the early 1960s when my dad drove mam and I to the beach in winter. Another family were further down the beach and I could see they had a little fire going. After a few minutes, a man came over, gave my dad a cup of thick, black coffee and invited my mam and I to join him and his family for coffee. We went over, sat down on rugs which they spread out for us, we had several cups of coffee while they sang songs to us and then it was our turn to sing some songs for them.
> 
> This was in a Middle Eastern country and the hospitality we received from that Arab family made it a most memorable day.


Sounds like a super day Pam!  That's the way the world is supposed to work!


----------



## Ina (Aug 17, 2014)

Pam, memories like that make us into better people, teachers, and parents. :wave:


----------



## taffboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Climbing Ben Nevis with my best mate


----------



## taffboy (Aug 17, 2014)

How sad..


----------



## taffboy (Aug 17, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Two memorable days: the day my son died at age 41, November 30, 2003, and the day my husband died, January 17, 2009.
> 
> My life changed forever with each of those deaths and not in a good way.


 How sad.


----------



## Justme (Aug 18, 2014)

My husband had a subarachnoid haemorrhage on December 28th 2006, trashing half his brain, and that changed our lives forever. Apart from that I can't think of any other memorable day. I don't really remember my wedding day, I wasn't that interested in it. I wanted to get married to my husband, but I don't like ceremonies and parties, but my parents wanted the works, as they were paying for it. I was pleased when it was over and I could get on with married life.


----------



## taffboy (Aug 18, 2014)

Hope you have more luck in the future.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 18, 2014)

My most memorable day is the one when I first met my wife. We made an arrangement over the phone to meet at a local restaurant. I was sitting in the booth waiting for her. When she walked in, Cupid was right there and his arrow went right into me! I thought to myself, "man, are you one lucky dude!" 

BTW, she had sent me a letter/reply to the Personal Ad I had placed in a magazine. She put her phone number into the letter/reply and I called her immediately...........apparently I really liked what she said in her letter!!


----------



## Ina (Aug 18, 2014)

ClassicRockr, what a great story. Have you used the paper to continue your romance? Like on an anniversary, or to plane a night on the town? Or maybe Mrs. ClassicRockr has? :wave:


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 28, 2015)

One of my most memorable days when my Husband came home from serving in the  Navy during the Viet Nam war.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 28, 2015)

never mind, see this is an old thread


----------



## Linda (Dec 28, 2015)

Same here AprilT, I wrote a long paragraph before I saw it was an old thread so I deleted it.


----------



## oldman (Dec 29, 2015)

My first solo flight flying alone, Thursday, August 2, 1973. After that, many good things happened. My career ended with me being a Senior Captain at United.


----------



## Waterlilly (Dec 29, 2015)

This is a great thread. Us newbies should enjoy reading and adding to it. I'm gonna have to think about it, life has many memories some good some not so much. I'm trying to make new ones every day, I want to enjoy the adventure!


----------



## chic (Dec 30, 2015)

Okay. Of course death of my loved ones has been the worst and most life changing moments. Just can't get away from it. :sorrow:


----------



## Manatee (Dec 30, 2015)

I had a big grin as I walked away from the Naval Station in San Diego in 1959 with my separation papers in my hand.  I went home and married the girl that had sent me cookies while I was on ship.  We are still married.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 30, 2015)

Three days that changed my life...I will include a birth. When my first son was born in 1984 my Mum told me " When a new baby is born the sky will be bluer and the sun brighter". Maybe not for most other people but that first walk with the new love of my life. I knew nothing would be the same again. Two was when I first saw a young security officer on my new job...he became my husband. Three was the morning he told me my Mum had passed suddenly in the night. I thought he was crying because we had been bickering the night before. Disbelief, I wanted to call the hospital because I knew there was a mistake. Then deep depression...congratulations you are now an official frickin' "grown up"...oh and I was three months pregnant with Rosemary's Baby.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 30, 2015)

I still remember the day I started kindergarten.  I was so excited.  I remember my mom walking me to my class.  My teacher was a grandmotherly gray haired lady.  I was not afraid at all. The day stands out to me after all these years.  I was the most hopeful and happy little girl that day.  The sun was shining and I felt I had truly joined the world.


----------



## joan321 (Dec 30, 2015)

The most memorable day was when I was living in a small town in South Africa.  A very smart African gentleman (business type of person) was badly slashed down his right arm and his brief case was stolen.  There was blood all over the pavement and people were slipping in it, it was congealing quickly in the heat on the hot pavement.  I have been trained in first aid and immediately realized this person could die or go into serious shock from loss of blood so I went into the nearest grocery store and asked for some cloths so that I could bind up his wound.  All the manager could find was some flags.  By now a large crowd had gathered. I realized I had to cut away his denim coat to ascertain the extent of the wound.  Suddenly this sharp knife appeared in front of me and I was able to remove the sleeve of the coat.  There was a huge gash on his upper arm so I packed it with the flag material and then put on a tourniquet to stop the bleeding.  I sent out urgent messages for help and some police came with a pick up truck to take him to hospital.  I made sure all his belongings went with him.  It was a terribly hot day and there was no water anywhere.  I was covered in blood and had nowhere to wash it off.  My toes with stuck together with blood, but I can tell you I had a wonderful sense of satisfaction unequaled since then for I knew that I had saved a life.  I went on a two week vacation with my family and upon my return got a phone message from the same gentleman thanking me for saving his life!  I decided years ago that I would be the Good Samaritan and would not pass by a person in need.  I urge you all to do the same.  Even if you think the person lying on the pavement is drunk, at least check because it may be someones husband and father who had a heart attack.  Even if it is a drunk, call the local police.  He needs to be moved for his own and other people's safety.  Let is start loving and caring about each other in this frightening world we live in today.  God bless all the unspoken heros and heroins of this world who never make the local news, and all the Good Samaritans.


----------



## Waterlilly (Dec 31, 2015)

Wow Joan that's a heck of an experience. Good job, you are a hero for sure!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 31, 2015)

Hard to choose just one, but I'll say it's the first time I met my husband in person.  We'd been communicating by emails and phone - US to UK.  He met me at Heathrow Airport - Nov 1999.  We got engaged on that visit and were married in April 2000.


----------



## imp (Dec 31, 2015)

joan321 said:


> The most memorable day was when I was living in a small town in South Africa.  A very smart African gentleman (business type of person) was badly slashed down his right arm and his brief case was stolen.  There was blood all over the pavement and people were slipping in it, it was congealing quickly in the heat on the hot pavement.  I have been trained in first aid and immediately realized this person could die or go into serious shock from loss of blood so I went into the nearest grocery store and asked for some cloths so that I could bind up his wound.  All the manager could find was some flags.  By now a large crowd had gathered. I realized I had to cut away his denim coat to ascertain the extent of the wound.  Suddenly this sharp knife appeared in front of me and I was able to remove the sleeve of the coat.  There was a huge gash on his upper arm so I packed it with the flag material and then put on a tourniquet to stop the bleeding.  I sent out urgent messages for help and some police came with a pick up truck to take him to hospital.  I made sure all his belongings went with him.  It was a terribly hot day and there was no water anywhere.  I was covered in blood and had nowhere to wash it off.  My toes with stuck together with blood, but I can tell you I had a wonderful sense of satisfaction unequaled since then for I knew that I had saved a life.  I went on a two week vacation with my family and upon my return got a phone message from the same gentleman thanking me for saving his life!  I decided years ago that I would be the Good Samaritan and would not pass by a person in need.  I urge you all to do the same.  Even if you think the person lying on the pavement is drunk, at least check because it may be someones husband and father who had a heart attack.  Even if it is a drunk, call the local police.  He needs to be moved for his own and other people's safety.  Let is start loving and caring about each other in this frightening world we live in today.  God bless all the unspoken heros and heroins of this world who never make the local news, and all the Good Samaritans.



My! Your story borders on the unbelievable, but then, so do some of my own. I never know whether folks think I made it all up, but then, given the "Net's" proclivities for artifice, I guess I can't really care too much about concluding faith.

Your deed moved you to the extent that you felt today compelled to disclose it. What a most revealingly sensitive scene you described! There must be very many heroes and heroines as you mentioned who remain "unsung". 

Your tale is one of the best "for the books", in my estimation, what a wonderful thought to keep in mind closing out yet another year!   Bless You!    imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 31, 2015)

Joan, that is a wonderful story.  Most people won't do anything to help unless someone else is helping first.  What a great feeling it must be to have saved someone's life.


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 31, 2015)

The day I decided to end my 30 year marriage......I can recall the exact moment and how relieved I was to have finally made the decision.

Yes it changed my life. I could stop walking on eggshells and not have to explain in great detail every move I made.


----------



## joan321 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Decision to end a long and unhappy marriage*

DECI can relate.  Although it was not the most memorable day of my life, I can remember the day I was walking along the pier in Santa Cruz, California, and I told a young person that I was going to divorce my nasty husband of 20 years. I felt a wonderful lightness of being.  Bear in mind, we had emigrated from South Africa only a few months earlier.  I was 53 years of age, I knew no-one, had no job, very little money, only a beat up old car and a silver tea service.  We had lost our money in coming over here because of the exchange rate.  I went to the library and got information about a "Do it Yourself" divorce, which I did, at a cost of only $146. It took a lot of guts, but I have never regretted it, although life has been quite hard for me to make a life for myself in California, but I have survived. I am now 80 and even though I had several offers of marriage, 20 unhappy years was enough for me, I was not going to risk putting my neck in the noose again.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 3, 2016)

I can relate Mitchezz and Joan.  I had that feeling twice - husbands 1 and 2.  Planning on keeping #3.


----------



## joan321 (Jan 3, 2016)

Glad things are working out with husband #3 dear.  I am quite envious of couples who love each other and get along, but that just was not on the cards for me.  Blessings


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 3, 2016)

joan321 said:


> Glad things are working out with husband #3 dear.  I am quite envious of couples who love each other and get along, but that just was not on the cards for me.  Blessings



Thanks.  I finally wised up.  Nearly 16 years with this husband - a record for me!


----------

